# BUG REPORT L147: What happened to the guide infop?



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I noticed this evening thet my guide only goes to 2 hours into the future and after that it is Information Not available.

Anyone else not able to access the guide info beyond 2 hours?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My Guide is good.

I've had this happen to me before - take 2 aspirin and it should be fine in the morning. :hurah: The aspirin are optional. 

I don't know why DVRs drop the EPG, but it happened to my 501 sometimes, too. I guess that EPG data is downloaded only in the wee hours, while "current" PG info is sent on a more timely basis.


----------



## the_tx_dude (Jan 26, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> I noticed this evening thet my guide only goes to 2 hours into the future and after that it is Information Not available.
> 
> Anyone else not able to access the guide info beyond 2 hours?


Yesterday I could not access guide at all (it simply did nothing when guide was pressed but could access info on tuned channel). I was also having a lot of other problems that were specific to PIP and I thought that the no guide was an associated issue. After unplugging and reboot last nite the guide was there this morning.


----------



## wfhuber (Oct 6, 2002)

I had the same thing last night. AFTER I got the grey screen of death and an automatic reboot during a program. Not sure if it matters but we did get 11 inches of snow and it was snowing quite hard when it all happened. My 501 had no problem and had the complete guide. But, all is well today and I am out of aspirin.
Bill


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

My 921 also now has only a 2 hour guide.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> I don't know why DVRs drop the EPG, but it happened to my 501 sometimes, too. I guess that EPG data is downloaded only in the wee hours, while "current" PG info is sent on a more timely basis.


Also, if you soft boot the 921 it will pull the 9 day EPG during the reboot process while displaying the "Acquiring data from satellite. . ." banner.

.....G


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I got the same thing this morning. No information available after two hours. Did a soft reset, hard reset, unplugged receiver and still nothing. Called Dish tech support. They had me go through all of the same resets and still no guide info. The tech then told me that she would file a report with engineering and there was nothing else she know of to try. When I left for work, I left the unit unplugged. I will plug it in and try again when I get home this evening. Waiting for Dish to do something to fix these units receivers is getting very frustrating.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

If you really want the receiver to properly download the guide, you need to have it plugged in but turned off. The PVR/DVR receivers generally prefer to download the EPG when they are in standby mode. If they are unplugged, obviously this doesn't happen at all.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I also had a short guide last night. Didn't check it this morning.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Slordak said:


> If you really want the receiver to properly download the guide, you need to have it plugged in but turned off. The PVR/DVR receivers generally prefer to download the EPG when they are in standby mode. If they are unplugged, obviously this doesn't happen at all.


I realize that. However, it was in standby all night, and I turned it off for half an hour when I first noticed the problem. Leaving it unplugged for a while is a last resort.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I tried a reboot Wednesday evening. I then left the unit in standby overnight. Thursday morning there is still only a 2 hour guide.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Just additional info, both my 508 and 501 have the updated program guide. It is only the 921 that does not.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

My 921 had only 2 hours in the guide this morning also. I did the smart card reboot, but left for work before it finished rebooting. Sounds like Dish is doing something.

And yes, it gets turned off every night.

Edit
Wife just called. Card reboot did not solve the problem.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Just spoke with tech support and was advised that they were informed at 12:15pm est that owners of 721 and 921 receivers may experience guide issues. The problem is at dish network and corrective actions are being taken.

The scary part of my conversation was when the support specialist stated that he was not aware that any 921 receivers had shipped.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

I am too now having the guide loss, it was fine this morning. None of the functions work. Including searching for up and coming shows and the like. Hopefully they work on this too.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm pretty well convinced that this is a dish data problem, not a 921 problem.


----------



## goughl (Jul 18, 2003)

My 721 is only showing 2hr guide.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the report and bit of CSR humor, Rodney. Update from here is the 2 hr guide comes and goes. A bit annoying when I want to set up some timers.

BTW- Since ethnic jokes are not PC, maybe we could set up a Gold forum for CSR humor. Like, How many phone calls does it take to get a CSR who knows what HDTV is? Answer- Only one but you will wait on hold for 90 minutes while he asks every one on duty if they know what HDTV is?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, my 721 works now. Of course, I had to do a reboot.

They did remove the new audio channel assignments from the system level. Had no luck until after that happened. Don't know if that was the cause or not, but seems suspicious.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I only have 2 hour guide info now too.

-Chris


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My 921 was in standby mode all day today, and I came home to a 2 hour guide as well.  This isn't software related...


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Splat my 921 on the wall with the others having a 1-2hr program guide. I love my 921...its a new adventure every day


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A reboot brought the 9 day guide back for me - I pressed and held the power button on the front of the 921 for 5 seconds or so, and when the 921 finished rebooting, my guide was back.


----------



## Interprises (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, Mark, that solved the problem. My guide became corrupted yesterday evening. Called customer service earlier this evening, and she said they received a memo (today) regarding the problem, but didn't have a fix. Was told to wait a day or so, and the problem would resolve itself.

I'm glad I have this web site for those times first-line CS isn't aware of a fix.

---

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L147HECD-N


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

My guide seems to be back,


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Interprises said:


> ... Was told to wait a day or so, and the problem would resolve itself ...


Cough. Did the CSR mumble out the side of his or her mouth, "because the 921 will have rebooted by then"?

Anyhow, yes, I also saw this problem when I got home. Very strange, that the guide should suddenly contain fields or information which breaks some of the receivers.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't know if they were related but a bunch of timers didn't fire last night (none fired actually). I noticed at about 11:45 when it didn't grab Friends, Will and Grace, or ER. Also the Odyssey 5 timer on HDNet didn't fire either. I was able to get ER off the west coast feed (thank God for Fox-W and NBC-W waivers....) Since the timers were misbehaving I set two manual timers to record both NBC-W and HDNet until 2AM EST (Odyssey 5 reruns a few hours later on HDNet as well). I lost the Friends rerun (hopefully it was one I had seen a few times since it is the viewer's choice episodes). Oh well..... Is everyone with the fixed EPG seeing their timers firing again (assuming I don't have some freaky hardware problem that caused the problem.)

I also rebooted this morning just in case.

Hmmm. Timers not firing. A taste of the bad ole' days with the Dishplayer 7200. Maybe they shouldn't have tempted fate and called the 921 a "Dishplayer DVR 921"


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> ... Oh well..... Is everyone with the fixed EPG seeing their timers firing again (assuming I don't have some freaky hardware problem that caused the problem.)


My EPG fixed itself and my overnight and morning timers fired just fine. Had a blue-light reboot when I looked jsut now.


----------



## Interprises (Feb 12, 2004)

Slordak said:


> Cough. Did the CSR mumble out the side of his or her mouth, "because the 921 will have rebooted by then"?


Good one! No, but when I first told her we had a 921, think I heard her do a spit-take. :_)_


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

I also had the 2 hour guide problem last night but this evening it is now 'magically' fixed.

Thing is that I was trying to setup 2 recordings that were to be on late last night but I could not,obviously. 

Has it been determined if this is a 921 bug or not?


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

JoeQ said:


> Thing is that I was trying to setup 2 recordings that were to be on late last night but I could not,obviously.


Any reason why you could not setup a manual timed recording?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

JoeQ said:


> Has it been determined if this is a 921 bug or not?


It was a data problem that affected 721's, too. Something went wrong with the data feed that is now fixed. I've seen it happen before with 50x series boxes.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Timers fired OK last night on mine as well. Things seem to be back to "normal"


----------

